# Partagas Cifuentes Febrero Cigar Review - A good Dom



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar has a dry, rough look to it. I had to touch it up a couple times. The flavors are smooth though. I should mention that it had almost ...

Read the full review here: Partagas Cifuentes Febrero Cigar Review - A good Dom


----------

